
Hunger, filth, fear and death: remembering life before the NHS - endymi0n
http://www.newstatesman.com/politics/2014/10/hunger-filth-fear-and-death-remembering-life-nhs
======
danielconde
Good point, and it's so easy to remember how hard life was in the past, and
it's so easy for people in the modern age to take things for granted.

